# gros soucis Apple TV, airplay n'apparait nul part



## patibul33 (12 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

impossible de lire ma musique itunes car apple tv ne voit pas ma bibliothèque.
impossible de voir l'apple tv depuis mon mac ou depuis mon ipad.

Tout est à jour en terme de logiciel interne. Je suis branché en WIFI via la box SFR.
Mon mac est sous lion, mon ipad et mon iphone sous ios5

J'ai bien vérifié que j'avais le même compte pour le partage à domicile.

J'ai essayé tout ce que je pouvais quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?

MERCI.


----------

